# Annabelle vs Chucky



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who will win?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Talking Tina.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

I just made Chucky cheat on Tiffany


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------

